# Canon 7D Shooting Green when using CWB



## JinxDaCat (Jul 7, 2014)

I love my Canon 7D.  It's not the greatest camera on the market, but it does what I need perfectly...until about a week ago.

I always set a Custom White Balance when shooting video, but after recently loaning my camera to my sister, all of the sudden switching the White Balance to custom makes everything have an EXTREMELY green tint...it looks like green night vision.  I'm certain she was fiddling around in the menus and changed something, but I cannot figure out what.  I thought it must have been the WB Shift/Bkt, but I checked it and it's still right in the middle....for kicks I even tried shifting it all the way to the Magenta end of the spectrum, but I couldn't see a noticeable difference on the LCD screen....still crazy green tint.  As soon as I switch to AWB or any of the WB presents it looks normal (not green), but CWB is flooded with green.  What could she have changed??  Help!


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 7, 2014)

Custom WB has to be based on a sample image.

The idea is that you take a photo of a colour neutral object (grey card/white card) under that light that will illuminate your subject.  You then go into the menu and set your custom WB, it will ask you to choose an image and you pick the one you took in that light.   Then you set the WB to custom and you're good to go.

So have you tried resetting the custom WB with a new image?


----------



## JinxDaCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Yep.  I take a new picture for the CWB in every new environment.


----------



## CAP (Jul 7, 2014)

Worst case its very simple to restore the system defaults.


----------



## JinxDaCat (Jul 7, 2014)

Hm, not a bad idea, CAP.  Okay, excellent last resort.  I'll wait a couple days before I do that...If anybody else has some clue to what it could be, I'd rather become aware so I know how to fix it and just know my camera better.  Thanks.


----------



## fotonunta (Jul 11, 2014)

Reset white balance - with presets.


----------

